# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Русский алфавит с аудио

## Lampada

Russian alphabet with sounds 
Russian alphabet from MasterRussian.com Russian Alphabet and Pronunciation Russian Alphabet and Letter names  Русский алфавит - table

----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1XQWnTSFvk  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4tEQ5ojT7A  *Учим азбуку*

----------


## Wowik

Sound files with Russian numerals wanted!

----------


## Wowik

Russian numerals  http://www.study-languages-online.com/numerals.html

----------


## Crocodile

Did you know that Russian is such an easy language?   ::     

> *Since Russian is such an easy language*, it has very few pronunciation rules; by and large words are pronounced the way they are spelled and vice versa.

----------

